# Big Boy #4014 On The Move!



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

For all the naysayers,

#4014 is on the move.









http://blogs.fairplex.com/blog/fp/i...n-big-boy/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Gary 

I can't be there, but looking forward to the pics and videos of this move.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty amazing to think we're still restoring locomotives that have sat silent for 50+ years. With companies now producing smaller new locomotives based on historic designs, you wonder if that is the more sensible path for steam's future on heritage railroads? Of course, for engines like the Big Boy and other large mainline locos, surely keeping alive what have is the only option.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Having become a throw away society, it's nice to know there are still steam locomotives that are being preserved and restored. The Union Pacific deserves a big "ATTA BOY".


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rlvette on 13 Nov 2013 07:29 AM 
Having become a throw away society, it's nice to know there are still steam locomotives that are being preserved and restored. The Union Pacific deserves a big "ATTA BOY". Shouldn' t that read; "Atta BigBoy"!!!


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Makes me wish I was on the west coast. I would really like to see them move that.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nuts


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow. How did that happen twice?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

UP's video of the track preparation to move the Big Boy.

Big Boy Track


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say..Thanks Jerry 

Looks like the BIG BOY has been pulled quit a ways from its former resting place at the museum.. 

Waiting for the drags to end...ha from fast to slow... 

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious to see where they laid the temp track across the parking lot and the drag strip, the sad thing is if this weekends SWGRS hadn't been cancelled it would have been a great opportunity for showgoers to check out the move.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 13 Nov 2013 10:08 AM 
I'm curious to see where they laid the temp track across the parking lot and the drag strip, the sad thing is if this weekends SWGRS hadn't been cancelled it would have been a great opportunity for showgoers to check out the move. How cool wouild that have been!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Fro the RailGiants website: 

_November 12, 2013 

Big Boy #4014’s move across the fairgrounds parking lot may begin as early as Thursday, November 14th. This move will take several days, as panel track sections are installed and removed in a leap-frog process. This move’s timing is subject to many factors that can change without prior notice. 

Its move on the rail lines of Metrolink and Union Pacific, from the fairgrounds to U.P.’s West Colton facility is being developed to occur in early to mid December. 

Its subsequent move from West Colton to Cheyenne will be released by Union Pacific 
_


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video 

Thanks for posting Jerry. 

Several things mentioned that I never thought of as needing to be done. 

How far is it across the parking lot to the track they need to reach?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

How far is it across the parking lot to the track they need to reach? 
Somewhere I read it is about 1 mile from where the loco stands to the Metrorail track.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So just staying between the lines I'm reading or watched... 

Is the trip going to include a reverse "bye run" down the drag strip....????


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Google Earth shows the present location of #4014 (at the extreme bottom), Pomona Dragstrip and the Metro Link track north of the strip (extreme top). Roughly 4900 feet by Google estimates.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Metrolink track is just a tad closer than the pin shows, the pin is on the ATSF branch, the Metrolink is the trackage right next to the north end of the drag strip. 

I hope someone timelapse the process, it will be like a real life version of the toy trains on the old Gumby cartoons where the track sections appear and disappear in front of the train as it moves.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZtH4R8sUQI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWHOP_o296c


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 13 Nov 2013 05:08 PM 
The Metrolink track is just a tad closer than the pin shows, the pin is on the ATSF branch, the Metrolink is the trackage right next to the north end of the drag strip. 

I hope someone timelapse the process, it will be like a real life version of the toy trains on the old Gumby cartoons where the track sections appear and disappear in front of the train as it moves.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZtH4R8sUQI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWHOP_o296c

Yeah, I missed it a few feet. This better?










The yellow line is about 4100 plus feet.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The yellow line is about 4100 plus feet. 
I don't think it is going in a straight line ;-) 

The UP Youtube 'channel' is probably going to have the whole thing on film. I hope.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 14 Nov 2013 08:47 AM 
The yellow line is about 4100 plus feet.
I don't think it is going in a straight line ;-) 

The UP Youtube 'channel' is probably going to have the whole thing on film. I hope. Pete,

I think the NHRA would have a real problem going straight through the dragstrip!









A few pictures from ground level to show the tight fit that U.P. will have, when they get to the MetroLink track.

This is looking roughly south along the road where #4014 will make it's way from its present position, past the dragstrip on the your left, to the Metro Link tracks (camera position)










Looking roughly west along MetroLink.










Looking roughly east along the MetroLink with the dragstrip to your right (Grandstand starting line area).










Looking north at the MetroLink track.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Reilly found at video of the first part of the move see the other thread: Big Boy 4014 is movin'


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Soooo they're coming at the metrolink on that road using paneltrack (?) at a 90deg. and then what . . . this isn't a fast 'n furious hollywood flick where they can hit the brakes to swing and drop magically onto the Metro' rails . . . where is the space for like 4 heavy lifters ?!?  

Hope they share THAT manuveur (sp?) via vid !

nite, 
doug c


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Been wondering that move myself.....lol 

So they dig up the Metro line.. 
A quick install for a weee bit of .... 
.... a turntable.. 
Just long enough to Swing a BIG BOY 
onto the Metro....headed and facing East... 

Fun to ponder.... 

D


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm sure it's a lot, but just how much does a Big Boy weigh?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A LOT... 

Indeed... 

D 

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

.......weight.... 

1,189,500 pounds 



:O


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

dang that is a BIG boy......lol. Please someone post on how they will get this on the Metro tracks. I want to see that. Could they just put in a temp. switch?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had a couple of days to rethink this. If they go straight north up the parking lot AND not use the road next to the dragstrip, then they can reach the Metro tracks will no problems. Also they will have plenty of room to turn #4914 south of the tracks. The track length, east of the starting grandstand to the next street crossing is about 570 feet. STILL tight, but doable. We'll see.



















Maybe something like this...............


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They're headed for the air strip and they'll fly it to Colton....









I think they will go through the Raceway's parking lot and turn left between Grandstand and RofW and tie into flat track, the super elevation on the curve is a mountain.... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

After seeing Gary's pic above a Right turn does look feasible with a switch installed on the east end of the Metrolink platform near Arrow Hwy....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 15 Nov 2013 08:50 AM 
After seeing Gary's pic above a Right turn does look feasible with a switch installed on the east end of the Metrolink platform near Arrow Hwy.... John,

Look just above your post...like minds and all that..........................









We don't need no stinkin' U.P., we've got this thing ALL figured out!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So arm chair RRing here!!! 

Is not the Colton yard further East of this area? 

Would you run a dead horse forwards in a normal fashion ... 

Or drag it backwards by the tender to Colton? 

D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gary, your's wasn't there when I posted... I ain't blind yet... I had this idea yesterday fun stuff. 

I see them head left then back right to clear the platform and not disrupt the commuter service. A switchback without the switch, just change directions with the panels. 

Draw me another line eh? Edit me foolish redundant eh? 

Say have them head towards the yellow thumbtack and then back towards the track above the cluster of buildings to left of your lately added line.... 

Dirk, yes Colton is east. At 10-15 miles per, I don't think direction matters..... 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk,

Pomona to Colton Yards about 23 miles as the "crow flies".


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 15 Nov 2013 09:15 AM 
Gary, your's wasn't there when I posted... I ain't blind yet... I had this idea yesterday fun stuff. 

I see them head left then back right to clear the platform and not disrupt the commuter service. A switchback without the switch, just change directions with the panels. 

Draw me another line eh? Edit me foolish redundant eh? 

Say have them head towards the yellow thumbtack and then back towards the track above the cluster of buildings to left of your lately added line.... 

Dirk, yes Colton is east. At 10-15 miles per, I don't think direction matters..... 

John No problem John, although I AM BLIND in one eye.......









Let me work on putting some lines on a picture per your idea............


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks.. just a little teasing about your editing... time, nothing new here.... lol. 
Sorry about your eye, I was blind in both eyes for a week once, no fun. I appreciate your achievments. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Something like this John?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Too funny! 

Try the Other eye!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't go so near the Race track, come down right side of parking lot, , that allows a better left curve behind Racetrack building and South of Metrolink RoW Towards Yellow Thumbtack, then back north....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Send all this stuff to U.P. After they get a good laugh maybe they will say how they plan to do it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

UP site says it moved 1200' yesterday.

Bib Boy Move


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have visited the loco twice now. I can offer many more details and information since i walked, talked and observed. First, the loco is standing in the middle of a very large parking lot, with tender facing northwest. Fairly unique picture, as part of the lot also has a sports car racetrack on it. inone pic you can see a corner tower in the background. On the original google earth map in this thread, with the yellow line on it, picture that line as a very large lazy backwards S. The loco will follow on this s curved line to eventually arrive at and parallel to the metro link track. There is a large gravel area immediately east of the NHRA building. If you look carefully at the map where Gary posted the curved line, you can see there is a concrete pad and gate. Gary's line is backward to the locos actual path. Anyway, the loco will sit there and in early December, they are going to cut the rail on the line, and use a bulldozer to drag the track over, sort of like working with a gian t piece of flex track, essentially straightening it out, and then connect it to the snap track 4014 will be sitting on. 
The loco will be pushed on the active track, the rail will be bent back to the curve and rewelded. This leaves 4014 facing east on the line, and ready to be towed forward. 
The top of the s curve will be tight, but there is plenty of room according to the boss on site. He also said they will need to jockey the loco back and forth on the snap track to get it aligned perfectly, so that will involve some short but seesaw type moves. 
Progress was slow yesterday, as they did not have enough panel track, they brought in two more semi loads this morning and they are laying track quickly now. They are already curving it significantly in the bottom of the giant S curve, but will soon get on to some new smooth blacktop and much of that is a straight shot, which will go fast. They are in a hurry to get the crew home for Thanksgiving, then all will return in early December to finish. 
More info: You can smell lube oil as soon as you get within ten feet of the loco, they have everything loose, and the boss said it rolls very easy. Because of the grades in the parking lot, they have the brakes working, powered by an air compressor on the tender top deck. They are pulling it with a front end loader, a big one , but surprisingly not really oversize. 
The oil lines have been interesting. There are 4 nathan lubricators, and each one has 18 outputs. Each output splits at least twice, many more than that . So , that adds up to over 150 oil lines,. Many are working fine, but many are not, so new temp copper lines are strung all over and are easy to see. They have also heavily lubed the shoes and wedges, and removed the eccentric rods and tied up the valve gear. Plan is to roll to Colton, then they are going to pressure wash the entire mechanism down again to get any gunk and dirt/rust etc that may fall off or into the moving parts during the initial rolling, then relube everything again before they head up to Wyoming. 
I have taken a lot of close up and overall pictures from on site, , am open to suggestions on handling or postin g the pics so anyone interested can access them. not really interested in posting here, too much hassle. 
Any more questions , ask here , and i will try to monitor this site. 

Jonathan/EMW 
www.rctrains.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Any more questions , ask here , and i will try to monitor this site. 

Jonathan, 
I'm sure we'd love to see your photos. I would put them on a Picasaweb or Flickr album and give us the link ?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Johnathan, 

Thank you for your detailed close up briefing of the activities needed to move our monster loco to it's new home!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh and next time ya go visit the BIG BOY.. 
And talk with the big boss... 
Presuade him to run thru S.AZ a easy passage without hauling over the steep Sierras ... 

I could see it come thru than!!!!!!! 

Thanks Johnathan... 

Dirk


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It certainly is rolling easy. yesterday, while watching the Trains dot com web cam coverage of it, I could see the end loader pulling it and when it stopped, the industrial strength web tow strap went limp and dropped to the ground as the engine continued to move about a yard or 2 before it slowed to a stop... I think it might have been stopped by the fellow in the cab using the airbrakes. 

Also, all the U.P. workers there (about 8 of them) had a 4-ft long 2x4 board with them. Jim Wrinn (editor of Trains Magazine and the fellow running the webcam) said that the 2x4's were to be put in front of the wheels if the engine got to rolling 'out of control'.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Then I looked at the UP System.. 

There is a straight shot to ... 
Las Vegas 
Salt Lake 
up into Wyoming.. 
And across.... 

So.. 

D


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope this works: here is a link to some of the pics I got . Most of them are captioned: 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1057...ms/5946684974560305921?authkey=CLPv9Nm3iZvAQg 

Jonathan


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

photo #8 - has a wheel stop and is chained? Are they worried its going somewhere? the wheel stop I can understand but to chain it too?


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

forgot to add, Thanks for taking and posting the pictures.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By iaviksfan on 16 Nov 2013 06:56 AM 
photo #8 - has a wheel stop and is chained? Are they worried its going somewhere? the wheel stop I can understand but to chain it too? 

The chain is to prevent theft. You know how metal thieves are....


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Awesome pictures. Thanks Johnathan!


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is a bicycle lock so it is not stolen over the weekend.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Quite a bit of the running hardware has been removed, i.e. piston rods and cranks have been taken off in prep for towing the 4014 dead back to Cheyenne. Without the connection to the pistons there is not much rolling resistance and if 4014 got to rolling it might be hard to stop. Chains and wheel stops are redundant restraint systems.


----------

